# Any Fa's who are Fa's?



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Not meaning to offend or anything. Just curious. I hear there are quite a few Fa's who are very if not at least somewhat attracted to fat people. Maby you are just a sunday Fa or you are an Fa but don't gather with other Fa's but read the books n stuff. Anyway..i dont want to insite a flame war or anything and if you are an Fa who isnt an Fa i dont want you to feel left out or anything..
So just curious.. how many Fa's here are Fa's?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 2, 2009)

Hmm, I am an FA but lately I've also been an FA. I'd get into my whole past history of being an FA, but I just feel that that would obscure my current life as an FA.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

i disagree!!!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> i disagree!!!



Hmm...I can go along with the first half of your argument ("i disa"), but your whole point about "gree" seems entirely off-base! And won't someone _please_ think of the children?


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Hmm...I can go along with the first half of your argument ("i disa"), but your whole point about "gree" seems entirely off-base! And won't someone _please_ think of the children?


Look! This is my oppinion and i am entitled to it!! I really do gree!! i dont understand why you dont respect the fact that I GREE!! 
Ok, i concead. infact you are totally right. I feel like such an arse. sorry.
I mearly disa. You have opened my eyes. thank you.
xx


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Look! This is my oppinion and i am entitled to it!! I really do gree!! i dont understand why you dont respect the fact that I GREE!!
> Ok, i concead. infact you are totally right. I feel like such an arse. sorry.
> I mearly disa. You have opened my eyes. thank you.
> xx



This has made me emotional. You are an inspiration.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> This has made me emotional. You are an inspiration.


i gree!!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 2, 2009)

i think thick girls are hot....i guess im an FA


----------



## BoomSnap (May 2, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Hmm...I can go along with the first half of your argument ("i disa"), but your whole point about "gree" seems entirely off-base! And won't someone _please_ think of the children?




I think both sides make interesting arguments.


----------



## The Fez (May 2, 2009)

I'm a fa, but wouldn't really say I'm an fa. The two just don't seem to be compatible to me.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 2, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I'm a fa, but wouldn't really say I'm an fa. The two just don't seem to be compatible to me.



I can convert you. I run a private seminar.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> I'm a fa, but wouldn't really say I'm an fa. The two just don't seem to be compatible to me.


AT LAST!! Someone who makes sense! TOTALLY I AG with you!!


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> I can convert you. I run a private seminar.


hmm.. you hear scare stories about these 'seminars'. Fa conversion camps is what they are.!! Frankly i'm frightened, disgusted and slightly happy.


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2009)

I agree with most FAs, but I can't really say that I am one or that I agree with most FAs.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

As an Fa i find this disturbing and i am frightened and also happy.  Also i dont agree. Though i do think Fa's can be Fa's but only if they are actually Fa's.. if you know what i mean.
Anyway, i'm thinking this discussion should probably be on the Fa forum..it seems to be just a lot of Fa talk now! Which i also disagree with. except for when i agree which is often.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. you hear scare stories about these 'seminars'. Fa conversion camps is what they are.!! Frankly i'm frightened, disgusted and slightly happy.



Free paradoxing workshops, too. I hire independent consultants as well. We go through loads of towels for some reason.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Well.. i dont want to sound like i'm stereotyping but Fa's DO use a LOT of towels. More than the average person i hear. I'm not trying to be bigoted..its just my opinion and i'm entitled to it. I shall reitterate Fa's use more towels than non Fa's.. which i find frightening, disgusting and nice.


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2009)

Do you remember that guy SameTowelFA, who always carried around just one towel and used it for almost everything he did?

I really feel like I'm walking on eggshells in this thread.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well.. i dont want to sound like i'm stereotyping but Fa's DO use a LOT of towels. More than the average person i hear. I'm not trying to be bigoted..its just my opinion and i'm entitled to it. I shall reitterate Fa's use more towels than non Fa's.. which i find frightening, disgusting and nice.



I like fresh towels, so I'm on their side about it... or the side I suspect they're on. The smell of line-dried fresh towels is enchanting and brings me to my very happy place. 

If they're not on this side, I'm against them all! I stand firm on this.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Do you remember that guy SameTowelFA, who always carried around just one towel and used it for almost everything he did?
> 
> I really feel like I'm walking on eggshells in this thread.


I have never heard of sametowelfa but i hate him. He gives a bad name to all the rest of us Fa's. I wish he would just get a life and another towel. I'm so angry just thinking about him..i'm off to shower myself of his bad energy thoughts and dry myself off with 14 towels!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I have never heard of sametowelfa but i hate him. He gives a bad name to all the rest of us Fa's. I wish he would just get a life and another towel. I'm so angry just thinking about him..i'm off to shower myself of his bad energy thoughts and dry myself off with 14 towels!!



Sametowelfa bumped into me at an event and he didn't even say "excuse me." His manners are horrible. He's cute, though, and he gets a lot of attention... I can't understand why.  Ugh.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> I like fresh towels, so I'm on their side about it... or the side I suspect they're on. The smell of line-dried fresh towels is enchanting and brings me to my very happy place.
> 
> If they're not on this side, I'm against them all! I stand firm on this.


I suspect i agree with you.. line dried towels..yes..and they have to be fluffy too..None of your rough old towel nonsence!! I would go so far as to say an Fa who dries themself with one of these towels is not a real Fa!!! I know this might start a flame war or whatever.. but its my pinion and i am toweled to it!!!!


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I have never heard of sametowelfa but i hate him. He gives a bad name to all the rest of us Fa's. I wish he would just get a life and another towel. I'm so angry just thinking about him..i'm off to shower myself of his bad energy thoughts and dry myself off with 14 towels!!



He does give all FAs a bad name but I think I agree with him and I also agree with you.


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2009)

ChafeAssFA used to use only rough towels and most of us agreed with him.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> Sametowelfa bumped into me at an event and he didn't even say "excuse me." His manners are horrible. He's cute, though, and he gets a lot of attention... I can't understand why.  Ugh.


yeah..i think he talked to me online.. but he lied to me and said that he liked to use lots of towels...when i asked him to send me pics he sent me a pic that was OBVIOUSLY photoshopped to LOOK like it had lots of towels in it.. but i KNEW they were fake. I pulled him up about this and he then sent me a pic of towels that he said were his but they were quite obviously Pay site towels because i recognised them!!


----------



## BoomSnap (May 2, 2009)

I am appaled how the washcloth using FA community is getting overlooked here.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> He does give all FAs a bad name but I think I agree with him and I also agree with you.





Santaclear said:


> ChafeAssFA used to use only rough towels and most of us agreed with him.



I agree with chafeassFa but i have to disagree with you because i was wrong all along!


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> I am appaled how the washcloth using FA community is getting overlooked here.


NO WAY!! haha.. i was actually going to say that..
I think we need a seperate private washcloth forum.. i will be mod..which i suspect will be hard work..what with all the washcloth haters out there!!


----------



## Santaclear (May 2, 2009)

I'm beginning to agree with everyone and I feel SameTowelFA owes Fyreflyintheskye an explanation and then an apology followed by another explanation.


----------



## BoomSnap (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> NO WAY!! haha.. i was actually going to say that..
> I think we need a seperate private washcloth forum.. i will be mod..which i suspect will be hard work..what with all the washcloth haters out there!!



I second that. There are pressing issues! How many days can you use a washcloth? Leave in bottom of tub or drape over the shower head when done? These issues will tear us apart if not resolved.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Totally! We need to take decisive action. I think we need rules though.. talking about washing your arse with a washcloth will need a seperate sub forum so as not to offend anyone!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 2, 2009)

BoomSnap said:


> I second that. There are pressing issues! How many days can you use a washcloth? Leave in bottom of tub or drape over the shower head when done? These issues will tear us apart if not resolved.



While I have nothing against the washcloth using FAs, I would like to point out that for me washcloths are just not part of the FA experience. Not that there's anything wrong with it.......it's just not something we _all_ use.

Also, I disagree with this entire thread and agree with everyone in it.:bow: Except for mergirl who I thoroughly gree with.


----------



## Preston (May 2, 2009)

I'm a frood who knows where his towel's at.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Totally! We need to take decisive action. I think we need rules though.. talking about washing your arse with a washcloth will need a seperate sub forum so as not to offend anyone!!



Talking about a forum that won't offend anyone offends me deeply.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 2, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> While I have nothing against the washcloth using FAs, I would like to point out that for me washcloths are just not part of the FA experience. Not that there's anything wrong with it.......it's just not something we _all_ use.
> 
> Also, I disagree with this entire thread and agree with everyone in it.:bow: Except for mergirl who I thoroughly gree with.



I dunno, I just feel that society already judges those of us who use washcloths, so why should it be hidden away in a tiny little board when it should be talked about openly, in mixed company even?! Maybe if we teach more washcloth tolerance in this world, people will be able to understand there are other ways to clean their kitchen than by using the same dishrags society tells us are "cool" and "trendy" and "on sale at Kmart". It just might pave the way for the kind of world I want to bring up my 2.3 kids in, gosh darnit.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 2, 2009)

What the fuck is an FA?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 2, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> What the fuck is an FA?




*WIMBERLEY FA-11 FLASH ADAPTER FOR NIKON SC-29 *







The Wimberley FA-11 adapter plate is designed specifically for the Nikon SC-29. As the Nikon SC-29 Off-Camera Shoe Cord will not fit on the standard flash connection point on the Wimberley Modular Flash Bracket, the FA-11 is required.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 2, 2009)

Ekim said:


> *WIMBERLEY FA-11 FLASH ADAPTER FOR NIKON SC-29 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually take issue with the number 11. I find it too confining. The number 11 is such a small part of who I am as a flash adapter. I'd prefer to drop the number all together.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

One word-SICK
Two words-DISH TOWEL 
oh how i am angered!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> One word-SICK
> Two words-DISH TOWEL
> oh how i am angered!!!



I like to dress up as a dish towel and have my partner dress up as a plate and I pretend to wash him. so hot......


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 2, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I actually take issue with the number 11. I find it too confining. The number 11 is such a small part of who I am as a flash adapter. I'd prefer to drop the number all together.



But are not these labels what defines us in society, especially in terms to what cameras we're compatible with? What if we need to be taken into Sears for repair, as detailed in the terms of our warranty? What then?


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I like to dress up as a dish towel and have my partner dress up as a plate and I pretend to wash him. so hot......


one word-extreme
two words-dish washer
three words- jail time indeed!!

Dr.P ..i dont know how you come up with this depravity..but i agree.


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Ekim said:


> But are not these labels what defines us in society, especially in terms to what cameras we're compatible with? What if we need to be taken into Sears for repair, as detailed in the terms of our warranty? What then?


i dagree....


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 2, 2009)

Ekim said:


> But are not these labels what defines us in society, especially in terms to what cameras we're compatible with? What if we need to be taken into Sears for repair, as detailed in the terms of our warranty? What then?


GRRRR! Why does society get to define what cameras I'm compatible with? And why are the people at Sears always trying to "fix" me? And why am I only compatible with Nikon? Why can't I choose for myself? I'm just me....I reject all labels. 


mergirl said:


> one word-extreme
> two words-dish washer
> three words- jail time indeed!!
> 
> Dr.P ..i dont know how you come up with this depravity..but i agree.



I currently live in an undisclosed location where the laws about dish washing are very lax.


----------



## Carrie (May 2, 2009)

This thread is way overdue for an impassioned plea for us all to just _pleeeeeeease_ get along.


----------



## Littleghost (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> i dagree....



_I diagram._


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (May 3, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> _I diagram._



"Your epidermis is showing!"


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (May 3, 2009)

I would say this belongs in the FA/FFA forum, buuuuutttttttt........


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 3, 2009)

*ya i think I might be a FA, but am embarssed to admit it here, as I might be flamed, 
...please don't b mean 

ps...i have been known to use ONLY striped wash clothes, I" am not sure this is the write thread 2 b posting this*


----------



## BadBoyB (May 3, 2009)

I thought i was an FA once, but it turned out i just liked fat chicks... either way it was confusing... and whats this about wash cloths? Have you not seen the sham-wow? SHAM-TASTIC!


----------



## olwen (May 3, 2009)

I name you all destroyers - of washcloths


----------



## blackghost75 (May 3, 2009)

I'm 100% FA through and through


----------



## Wild Zero (May 3, 2009)

If I remember the structure of my contract I think I'm a RFA at the end of this season. So if anyone's interested in a beer league goaltender and is willing to give up a second round draft pick send me an offer sheet.


----------



## pumpkingrower (May 3, 2009)

Carrie said:


> This thread is way overdue for an impassioned plea for us all to just _pleeeeeeease_ get along.



I am a Fat Admirer, Is that alright? Can we get along?
My dog is bigger than your dog! My Puppy is bigger than your dog!


----------



## mergirl (May 5, 2009)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> I would say this belongs in the FA/FFA forum, buuuuutttttttt........


Yeah.. preaching to the perverted love!


----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 5, 2009)

It's a outside person looking in. FA is way to much of a vague referance. 

It's the American way to place people into catigories, without really giving them a chance to truly express who they are, and show others that they are not who you decided they are.

First off, lets look at the term "FA"

FA can be taken into many of ways. A Fat Admirer, a chubby chaser of sorts, someone who loves fat men and/or women.

Also, a Fat Appreciator. Someone who "prefers" larger men and/or women.

Fat Acceptance!! This is THE most important one in my opinion!!! To accept!!

Everyone is different. NO ONE should be categorized!! When you create categories, you create barriers, and thus division. Any one who puts people into groups, categories, or profiles, is guilty or discrimination and stereotyping.

I am who I am, and no one can change who I am, but you, YOU have all the power in the world to decide who I am in YOUR eyes.

I love big women, and have for years. When I was 14 I realized that I liked bigger women, and for about the next 2 years, I put on a mask when I was around other people, fellow classmates, and especially guys. But then I realized that I would NEVER truly be happy, if I never came out about who I am! I would always be acting and hiding who I am to construct a person I am not in the eyes of others.

Since then, I have become a much happier person. Have I found my soul mate? I don't think so, but that doesn't make me any less happy. I love what I love! I am an artist, and have begun to draw what I love, and express it to the world.

If you are an "FA" in the "closet" then know this; you may think your happy, think that this enjoying your true love in the shadows, then your lieing to yourself!! I am 23 years old, and I will never understand those who closet them self's and I pray that you find that happiness someday.

My name is Ayanami, and that's who I AM!


----------



## Chef (May 5, 2009)

I'm a FA fulltime. When I leave Dims, I don't take my FA off and put on a carddagan sweater and bunny slippers. (But I always remember to feed the fish)

I take a stand for the Fatties at work. When my co-workers snicker about that ssbbw who takes the scooter at the entrance to drive to her cubicle, I'm truely offended. Its not funny, its neccesary. 

If I see a person of size in the grocery store who can't reach something on the top shelf, I help them out because I can. (and gives me an excuse to get closer )

I'm the one on the plane that hopes the fat person gets to sit next to me!

:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2009)

I dig fat cucumbers....does that make me an FA? Can I be one for today? Please?


----------



## Spanky (May 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I dig fat cucumbers....does that make me an FA? Can I be one for today? Please?



Watch it. 

Or I'm posting FAT phallic mushrooms.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2009)

This is serious thread Spankles......you're not allowed to show us your big.........mushrooms, k?


----------



## Slamaga (May 5, 2009)

I wonder how can talking about vegetables makes you an FA or not?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2009)

I see your point.....it's fisting that makes a man a real FA.....


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 5, 2009)

This thread has got me thinking. I only want to be a part time FA.......and I want a salad.
If you know what I mean?


----------



## Slamaga (May 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see your point.....it's fisting that makes a man a real FA.....



Oh well I think that fisting a great canyon by desire makes you an FA


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 5, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> Oh well I think that fisting a great canyon by desire makes you an FA



Can I quote this in my signature?


----------



## Slamaga (May 5, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Can I quote this in my signature?



If you want to...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 5, 2009)

Slamaga said:


> If you want to...



C'est fait, mon ami. :bow:


----------



## mergirl (May 6, 2009)

I am scared that this pastiche thread has gone all serious!! Waah! I had no idea there were Fa's who were not Fa's!! My Fat people who are fat post vanished..so we shall never know my Fa Bretherin and erm.. sletherin. 
Actually, i guess there are part time Fa's also holiday time share Fa's.. i guess there are all sorts.. the most hated though.. are the ones who dont use many towels.. I could &*$£ing kill them!!! They just give the rest of us respectible towel hungry Fa's a bad name!!


----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I am scared that this pastiche thread has gone all serious!! Waah! I had no idea there were Fa's who were not Fa's!! My Fat people who are fat post vanished..so we shall never know my Fa Bretherin and erm.. sletherin.
> Actually, i guess there are part time Fa's also holiday time share Fa's.. i guess there are all sorts.. the most hated though.. are the ones who dont use many towels.. I could &*$£ing kill them!!! They just give the rest of us respectible towel hungry Fa's a bad name!!



Sorry, plz forgive meh


----------



## mergirl (May 6, 2009)

you are forguvved! Though, i thought your post was good! 
Not enough towels.. but good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> you are forguvved! Though, i thought your post was good!
> Not enough towels.. but good.



Stop messing around in every thread. Did you see my question about cucumbers? Let's be serious now, FFS


----------



## Gspoon (May 6, 2009)

FA 24/7, 365 (366) days for the rest of my life.

Being an FA makes me.... me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> FA 24/7, 365 (366) days for the rest of my life.
> 
> Being an FA makes me.... me!




And your photos make you hot....  :wubu:


----------



## Jeff In Wichita (May 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Not meaning to offend or anything. Just curious. I hear there are quite a few Fa's who are very if not at least somewhat attracted to fat people. Maby you are just a sunday Fa or you are an Fa but don't gather with other Fa's but read the books n stuff. Anyway..i dont want to insite a flame war or anything and if you are an Fa who isnt an Fa i dont want you to feel left out or anything..
> So just curious.. how many Fa's here are Fa's?



Drunk post?


----------



## mergirl (May 7, 2009)

Pathetically enough, No!! 
If i was drunk there would be more spelling mistakes!


----------



## Elfcat (May 11, 2009)

We are the FAs who say..... NI! NI! NIH!


----------



## snipermb435 (May 11, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Not meaning to offend or anything. Just curious. I hear there are quite a few Fa's who are very if not at least somewhat attracted to fat people. Maby you are just a sunday Fa or you are an Fa but don't gather with other Fa's but read the books n stuff. Anyway..i dont want to insite a flame war or anything and if you are an Fa who isnt an Fa i dont want you to feel left out or anything..
> So just curious.. how many Fa's here are Fa's?



I am FA all day every day!!!! lol.


----------



## VVET (May 11, 2009)

I'll be giving my 1st solo presentation on FAs this weekend and my 4th FA panel next month. Does this mean I'm an out of closet FA?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 11, 2009)

Can we move this to the lounge? :/


----------



## mergirl (May 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Can we move this to the lounge? :/


NO i think this is an important issue and everyone should have to suffer it!
Actually, i thought it would have been moved by now! 
c'mon mods... where is your wee thunderbolt????!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2009)

Wee? Oh gawd.......


----------



## CleverBomb (May 16, 2009)

BadBoyB said:


> I thought i was an FA once, but it turned out i just liked fat chicks... either way it was confusing... and whats this about wash cloths? Have you not seen the sham-wow? SHAM-TASTIC!


Why would you want to work twice as hard?
-Vince

-Rusty


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wee? Oh gawd.......


wee wee????


----------



## Spanky (May 18, 2009)

wee wee wee? 


This is fun. New game from mergirl? I think I get the pattern.


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

ahh..
but a very
wee wee wee wee! oui?


----------



## Spanky (May 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ahh..
> but a very
> wee wee wee wee! oui?



Okay.....the pattern is getting more complex. I will try....

wee wee wee wee oui oui 

How's that?


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

FAN FOOKIN TASTIC!!!
Oui. A wee wee wee wee oui oui!


----------



## Webmaster (May 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Not meaning to offend or anything. Just curious. I hear there are quite a few Fa's who are very if not at least somewhat attracted to fat people. Maby you are just a sunday Fa or you are an Fa but don't gather with other Fa's but read the books n stuff. Anyway..i dont want to insite a flame war or anything and if you are an Fa who isnt an Fa i dont want you to feel left out or anything..
> So just curious.. how many Fa's here are Fa's?



That depend on what your definition of "are" are.


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

Webmaster said:


> That depend on what your definition of "are" are.


ahh.. well in this case i ment it as a direct opposite to 'are not'..
Though..aaarrr Fa's (meaning pirate like ones) would also be acceptable. 
I do often wonder how many Fa's are aaarrr Fa's..


----------



## Spanky (May 18, 2009)

Okay okay. I think I got it. 

a wee wwe wii we wee wee oui oui we wee wee wwe wii, oui?



Take that wee one.


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

weeeeeeeee!!!  You out wee'd mee!!!


----------



## Spanky (May 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> weeeeeeeee!!!  You out wee'd mee!!!



Maby wee or maybee wee not. 


This could make one hell of a Dr. Seuss book. Oui?


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

lmao.. indeed Sam we am!


----------



## Webmaster (May 18, 2009)

Elfcat said:


> We are the FAs who say..... NI! NI! NIH!



I say shrubbery, that!


----------



## mrman1980uk (May 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Not meaning to offend or anything. Just curious. I hear there are quite a few Fa's who are very if not at least somewhat attracted to fat people. Maby you are just a sunday Fa or you are an Fa but don't gather with other Fa's but read the books n stuff. Anyway..i dont want to insite a flame war or anything and if you are an Fa who isnt an Fa i dont want you to feel left out or anything..
> So just curious.. how many Fa's here are Fa's?



Isn't the question contradictory? Either a person is a fat admirer (i.e., a person who finds fatness attractive), or the person is not. A person cannot be and not be any given thing at once: that is logically impossible. A person might claim to have a preference for fatness, but, in fact, not have that preference, but then the person does not have the preference at all, and is not an "FA" in the first place. Are you referring to people who claim to be admirers of fatness when they are not, or are you referring to something else entirely?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2009)

Any wee cucumbers that are really cucumbers?


----------



## Spanky (May 18, 2009)

You had to go there. Right there.......



<damn, I have to admit, I like "there"......:doh:>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2009)

Are you talking about *my* there, Spanks? Or another there?


----------



## Spanky (May 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you talking about *my* there, Spanks? Or another there?



Sorry, too Hyde Park with the "right" there?? You must be a "left" there. Either way, we can meet in the middle. 

"there" is "where" it is! 


Oh, and wee we oui wii and pee wee.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2009)

You have gone too far this time Spankles...........my eyes are bleeding and I will never be able to look at a cucumber quite the same again........... :doh:


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

mrman1980uk said:


> Isn't the question contradictory? Either a person is a fat admirer (i.e., a person who finds fatness attractive), or the person is not. A person cannot be and not be any given thing at once: that is logically impossible. A person might claim to have a preference for fatness, but, in fact, not have that preference, but then the person does not have the preference at all, and is not an "FA" in the first place. Are you referring to people who claim to be admirers of fatness when they are not, or are you referring to something else entirely?


Something else entirely.


----------



## Spanky (May 19, 2009)

A lesson about dealing with our very own princess of Scotland here at Dims. 


*"Isn't the question contradictory? Either a person is a fat admirer (i.e., a person who finds fatness attractive), or the person is not. A person cannot be and not be any given thing at once: that is logically impossible. A person might claim to have a preference for fatness, but, in fact, not have that preference, but then the person does not have the preference at all, and is not an "FA" in the first place. Are you referring to people who claim to be admirers of fatness when they are not, or are you referring to something else entirely?"*

To her, this diatribe can be summed up in her brain as follows......

"Blah blah blah? Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.....blah blah, *OR* are you referring to something else entirely?

Or even more concisely, OPTION #1 OR OPTION #2. 

See you gave her the "out" option. Option #1 includes reading, comprehension, reading comprehension and considering and answering clearly and concisely. She would have to use three things....her head, her brain AND her mind. 

Option #2 (the "out" option) is quick, easy, hell, she probably cut and pasted what you posted. Never even put down her imported fancy-pants rootbeer from Boston, either. 

So you get the following below.....




mergirl said:


> Something else entirely.






QED :bow:
gigaLOL 
Blah


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

hu...??
All i got there was
"blah blah blah...scotland.. blah blah ...root beer..blah blah.. easy.. blah blah blah.. head"


----------



## Spanky (May 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hu...??
> All i got there was
> "blah blah blah...scotland.. blah blah ...root beer..blah blah.. easy.. blah blah blah.. head"






The message wasn't for you. 

I am performing a service in others trying to understand you. 

It is now a three year, 6 semester, 80 credit degree. 

The rootbeer fetish is graduate school. 

And forget the Scotland thing. NO ONE has figured you guys out. Even the bloody English. And they live next door.


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

mrman1980uk said:


> Isn't the question contradictory? Either a person is a fat admirer (i.e., a person who finds fatness attractive), or the person is not. A person cannot be and not be any given thing at once: that is logically impossible. A person might claim to have a preference for fatness, but, in fact, not have that preference, but then the person does not have the preference at all, and is not an "FA" in the first place. Are you referring to people who claim to be admirers of fatness when they are not, or are you referring to something else entirely?


Ok.. let me explain this properly. At the time i wrote this thread there were lots of posts like... "are you an Fa and and athiest?" "are you an Fa and a christian?" "are you an Fa and a pagan?" and i, in my infinate hilarity decided to make my own little pastiche of these posts. This is kinna out of context now. The post was intended to be a joke, sorry you took it seriously because it isn't in context any more. 
Happy now Spanky!! I had to use my powers of head!!!


----------



## mergirl (May 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> you.
> 
> perform a
> 
> ...



BLAH!


----------

